# Hampton Roads VA Members



## PTownSubbie (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone in the Hampton Roads area that wants to get together and just have some fun talking shop and sharing information?

I know another thread has several but I wanted to start a new thread with a more appropriate title so it doesn't get missed by anyone interested.

I know Jim, Brian, John and Jason have all voiced interest. Anyone else interested?

Of those interested, lets find a weekend that works for all of us. Also a meeting location that is fair to all. 

I have a decent sized shop (means I would have to pickup a little) but I also have a smoker and can throw on some Barbeque too.

I am free any weekend from here until the end of the year. No more dog rescue events......


----------



## navycop (Nov 9, 2010)

I would like for someone experianced to show me how to turn pens. I just started and am learning by trying. I glued a band on a twist pen to keep it in place. I glued it to the twist mechanizam also by accident.. I live in Virginia Beach.


----------



## philipff (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Fred,  Do you know about our pen turning group that meets at Woodcraft, Richmond this coming Thursday at 6:30?   We have interesting meetings and members.  Phil


----------



## penhead (Nov 9, 2010)

Almost missed this thread...

I would enjoy a get together...I have everything to start casting..just never got around to it..but really want to give it a shot and see what happens...would be nice to have someone with casting knowledge to help get started...

...as far as date/time...I have one more show on 27Nov to participate in so that day is out for me...but am sure i could make time any other weekend...even if it presses into Dec 

PTown..your place sounds good if it's ok with you and all...
we could all meet at my place next (after i straighten up a bit 





PTownSubbie said:


> Anyone in the Hampton Roads area that wants to get together and just have some fun talking shop and sharing information?
> 
> I know another thread has several but I wanted to start a new thread with a more appropriate title so it doesn't get missed by anyone interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 9, 2010)

Sounds like we have a meeting in the works.....Very cool.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 9, 2010)

philipf said:


> Hi Fred, Do you know about our pen turning group that meets at Woodcraft, Richmond this coming Thursday at 6:30? We have interesting meetings and members. Phil


 
Phil, I have and wanted to attend but I am having a very hard time getting good information. 2 hours is a long trip to make one way also.

If you can pass info on the meeting adjenda, I would be happy to come by when it is something that I am totally interested in.

Let us know.

Fred


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 9, 2010)

navycop said:


> I would like for someone experianced to show me how to turn pens. I just started and am learning by trying. I glued a band on a twist pen to keep it in place. I glued it to the twist mechanizam also by accident.. I live in Virginia Beach.


 
NavyCop, PM me. We can talk. I would be happy to show you a few things and I am active duty also....:biggrin: I would love to help out a fellow Sailor.

Fred


----------



## haines23502 (Nov 9, 2010)

Fred,

I'd love to get together with fellow turners sometime. I'll be starting a job soon.....thank god  but I'd do my best to met about any time. I should be getting off work at 6PM. Downtown Norfolf is where I'll be working.

Thanks again for the pen blanks. Haven't had to much time to turn though.

John


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 9, 2010)

John, We would love to have you! 

For everyone that is interested, 

How about trying to get together on 21 NOV? I know Jason can't make 20 NOV so hopefully this date will work.

Is everyone game? Unless there is pushback, I can do it at my place the first time. I have just about anything that we would need. 

Let me know.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 9, 2010)

The 21 Nov is good for me! If anybody wants some I have a ton of that sewer pipe(the green stuff) for some blanks to turn. I will bring some to the Meet and greet .....Free of coarse..... 
If any body wants some just let me know....
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## navycop (Nov 10, 2010)

The 21st sounds like a deal. I wood like to bring my chisels and you can see if they are sharp enough. Or show me how to sharpen them safely? I can also bring a few blanks. PM me with definate plans.


----------



## penhead (Nov 10, 2010)

Nov21 sounds good for me also...sounds like a plan..!!..
any particular kind of blanks that anyone attending might be looking for..??


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet.  Fred, thanks for setting this up.  Looking forward to the 21st.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 10, 2010)

I am seeing that John, Mike, Jason & Brian are good. That makes 4 plus me. It should be fun.

Think about what you want to talk about or share. 

Any other takers? Plenty of time between now and then to make up your minds.


----------



## navycop (Nov 11, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> I am seeing that John, Mike, Jason & Brian are good. That makes 4 plus me. It should be fun.
> 
> Think about what you want to talk about or share.
> 
> Any other takers? Plenty of time between now and then to make up your minds.


 Where is it going to be at? PM me with directions.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 11, 2010)

navycop said:


> PTownSubbie said:
> 
> 
> > I am seeing that John, Mike, Jason & Brian are good. That makes 4 plus me. It should be fun.
> ...


 
When we get a little closer and know how many are going to make it, I will send directions. I would rather do it at one time if possible.


----------



## haines23502 (Nov 11, 2010)

Want us to bring anything?


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 11, 2010)

haines23502 said:


> Want us to bring anything?


 
John, I will address this via PM to everyone that has shown interest.

Fred


----------



## Carrick (Nov 12, 2010)

Fred,

Got your PM. Would like to get together with our fellow pen turners in the area. Please count me in. 

BT

Referencing a previous post on this thread...Doesn't the WC here in NorVa have a Group that meets also? I could have sworn I found a link on the WC site. I think it's for all woodworkers though.

Let me know what we're bringing...Thanks.

Patrick


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 12, 2010)

Carrick said:


> Fred,
> 
> Got your PM. Would like to get together with our fellow pen turners in the area. Please count me in.
> 
> ...


 
Patrick,
The meeting held at WC is the Tidewater Turners. They do regular wood turning, no pen talk but more bowl, ect stuff.

However, if we get enough interest to support it we could possibly work out something with WC to have the meeting there. They support local clubs fairly well!

More to follow on next weekend.

Fred


----------



## penhead (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, i dug out the HF paint pot that i set up as a  casting (pressure only) thing...
put some pressure on it and it leaks...have tried turning the lid severall different positions...still leaks...

...any suggestions on how to stop that leak..??


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 12, 2010)

penhead said:


> Well, i dug out the HF paint pot that i set up as a casting (pressure only) thing...
> put some pressure on it and it leaks...have tried turning the lid severall different positions...still leaks...
> 
> ...any suggestions on how to stop that leak..??


 
Did you inspect the lid O-Ring? Maybe put some lubricant on it to soften it up a bit.

Do you feel it leaking? If so, inspect that portion of the lid gasket. 

If you can't get it, bring it over to the get together and I will look a little closer. I have one that I have used for about a year or so.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 16, 2010)

All,

I think we are on tap for Sunday. It should be a good time!

Mike (navycop), if you see this send me a PM or something. I want to make sure you have all the data you need to attend.

Any others in the area interested in attending?


----------



## navycop (Nov 17, 2010)

I got the PMs. I will be there with my list of questions.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 21, 2010)

Had a great meeting today with 6 fellow pen turners. We had some great smoked Pork Shoulder and standard cookout food. Well, 6 hours later we decided we had enough of each other and folks started filtering out. I hope you all didn't get any flack from your better halfs for being gone so long! LOL!!

We need to do it again without a doubt!

I had a great time and thanks for coming by!


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Fred for hosting the meeting! I had a great time "talking shop". We had a great bunch of pen turners. Learn a few things new and a lot of info was given too! Thanks a bunch!
Brian


----------



## penhead (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks from me, too, Fred for getting this started and hosting what I hope is only the first 'get together'...I had a great time and sure learned a bunch of new things...and the food was excellent..!!!


----------



## navycop (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks alot Fred.. It is people like you (and the other guys) that share thier knowledge, that makes people like me want to learn the hobby..
I wish we had a secratary to document all the info that was passed around..


----------



## haines23502 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Thanks again!*

Fred for hosting the meeting. Enjoyed all of your toys. Hope to be able to do this a regular meeting

John


----------



## AKBeaver (Nov 22, 2010)

*Missed out*

Just saw this thread for the first time.  I am sorry that I missed the get together.   

Fred,
   Please PM me if there will be another one.  There are at least one other pen turner where I work, and at least 2 others that are turners that might be interested. 

Dave


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 22, 2010)

AKBeaver said:


> Just saw this thread for the first time. I am sorry that I missed the get together.
> 
> Fred,
> Please PM me if there will be another one. There are at least one other pen turner where I work, and at least 2 others that are turners that might be interested.
> ...


 
Dave, There will definately be more get togethers. Probably after the first of the year sometime. It will most likely be after the cold weather breaks since most of us have outdoor shops.

I will let you know.


----------



## navycop (Nov 22, 2010)

Fred is this the link to the rubberstoppers? 
http://www.widgetco.com/


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 22, 2010)

navycop said:


> Fred is this the link to the rubberstoppers?
> http://www.widgetco.com/


 
Yep. Just find the right size that you need.


----------



## navycop (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
Will this work???


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 23, 2010)

navycop said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> Will this work???


 
It is Tripoli compound. I have never used it but it should be fine. 

Maybe someone else that has used it can chime in....


----------



## penhead (Nov 23, 2010)

Brian,
I have never used that, but for a couple dollars more you can get a bar of tripoli at woodcraft...it will last just about forever and you can be sure it's the tripoli that works..


----------



## navycop (Nov 23, 2010)

Fred, How the castings from the meeting turn out? The red one and the blue swirl?


----------



## navycop (Nov 24, 2010)

navycop said:


> Fred, How the castings from the meeting turn out? The red one and the blue swirl?


 Also I just watched grub32 casting vidoes. Anyone turn freds coffee beans and pasta? What about the PVC pipe?


----------



## navycop (Nov 25, 2010)

Check this out:
http://www.proserpinewoodturners.com/TheBigPen.html


----------



## corian king (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello gentleman!! Really sorry I missed this get together I was really looking forward to it.But I was so backed up with orders I had to stay in the shop.Sounds like ya'll had a great time and I know with Fred as the host things went well.I hope someone lets me know of the next meeting so I can attend and learn a few things...
Have a good one freinds!!!!
JIM


----------



## PTownSubbie (Nov 25, 2010)

navycop said:


> Check this out:
> http://www.proserpinewoodturners.com/TheBigPen.html


 
Mike, Someone posted that a while back. Any time you have to use an 11HP motor to drive your lathe......I am not sure I would have had the patience for that!!

Definately one of a kind though.


----------



## navycop (Nov 28, 2010)

Fred, nice noodle pen you did. I haven't had a chance to do mine. Thanks for the box of oak blanks. Cut and drilled some today to try. 
PS I got some cast n' craft clear resin from Michael's yesterday.. Now I just need some molds... Thanks again to the guys for all the info at the meeting.


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 28, 2010)

Mike, I found some info on making molds.  The one I made so far isn't pretty, but it does work to give me a chance to try casting without the investment in more stuff to sit around because I did not like it after all.  Use 100% silicon caulk and mix about half and half by volume with corn starch.  Place your positive mold (whatever you want the finished item to look like) into the mix and let it set up.  Do not wait very long as the pot life is about 5 minutes.  The more starch the faster.  Takes about thirty minutes.  Highly recomended to wax or oil the positive mold to aid in release later.  Be sure to not use Silicon II.  the info said that it will not work.  I think I like it so I probably will be making the purchase of some real molds it these continue to work.
Charles


----------



## navycop (Dec 4, 2010)

Which one of these will work for mixing resin without burning through?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resin_identification_code


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Mike, Use the number 1 code....


----------



## Aerotech (Dec 4, 2010)

somehow i managed to miss all this.  i, being from virginia beach am also a sailor.  go figure right??  i currently work in DC but the family still lives in Virginia Beach and i would very much like to meet you guys and share techniques.  i've been turning since about may so i am very much an amateur but a fast learner.  i come home almost every weekend and will be home all next week, DEC 6-12 and then for Christmas DEC 18-the new year if you guys were to put together another meet and greet.  and by the way Ptown, i'm a pretty good smoker myself, we can compare recipes as well.


----------



## navycop (Dec 4, 2010)

Nikitas said:


> Hey Mike, Use the number 1 code....


 Thanks. I just went to dollarstore and got a pack of 12-for now..


----------



## navycop (Dec 4, 2010)

Leroyyyyyyyyyy Jenkinsssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 5, 2010)

Aerotech said:


> somehow i managed to miss all this. i, being from virginia beach am also a sailor. go figure right?? i currently work in DC but the family still lives in Virginia Beach and i would very much like to meet you guys and share techniques. i've been turning since about may so i am very much an amateur but a fast learner. i come home almost every weekend and will be home all next week, DEC 6-12 and then for Christmas DEC 18-the new year if you guys were to put together another meet and greet. and by the way Ptown, i'm a pretty good smoker myself, we can compare recipes as well.


 
Dale,

Send me a PM. I will be around before Christmas. I think I am heading to Florida right after Christmas. I always enjoy meeting new turners.

Fred


----------



## navycop (Dec 10, 2010)

When we were at Fred's place for the meeting someone brought a osage orange tree branch. I didn't take it because I couldn't cut it up. I was wonder if someone did cut it up if I can get some blanks. I saw pictures of pens made with it and they looked good...Thanks.


----------



## davyjones65 (Dec 10, 2010)

Just came across this post.  I am just starting turning pens (5 so far for family).  would love to hear about future meetings.  I live in West Point (up 64 past Willaimsburg).  Sound like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 10, 2010)

davyjones65 said:


> Just came across this post. I am just starting turning pens (5 so far for family). would love to hear about future meetings. I live in West Point (up 64 past Willaimsburg). Sound like you guys had a lot of fun.


 
We did have a lot of fun. At least I did! We will probably get together sometime when it gets warmer, unless someone actually has a heated shop.

I can't believe how cold it is this year!!!

I will keep you informed though, regardless.


----------



## Carrick (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, reading a couple of posts...I'm pretty available from 13DEC-EOY. The problem I have is my shop is not, at all, sit up to host a meeting of the "minds". If someone else does have a spot. Please let us know. I think most would be inclined to attend. 

BT

PTownsubbie, 

It was a great time as you stated. Did you receive the pic of the coffee bean pen I turned after the meeting?


----------



## penhead (Dec 10, 2010)

Mike,
I didn't pick any of the OO blanks up at the get together...however, i do have a few approx six inch limbs that i need to cut up of the OO...also, i have a bunch of mulberry, which is in the same family...if you can come by i am sure we can find a few blanks for you t turn...(shop is warm, but reaaaly messy...but i am sure we can get to the bandsaw 





navycop said:


> When we were at Fred's place for the meeting someone brought a osage orange tree branch. I didn't take it because I couldn't cut it up. I was wonder if someone did cut it up if I can get some blanks. I saw pictures of pens made with it and they looked good...Thanks.


----------



## navycop (Dec 10, 2010)

penhead said:


> Mike,
> I didn't pick any of the OO blanks up at the get together...however, i do have a few approx six inch limbs that i need to cut up of the OO...also, i have a bunch of mulberry, which is in the same family...if you can come by i am sure we can find a few blanks for you t turn...(shop is warm, but reaaaly messy...but i am sure we can get to the bandsaw


Sure, just PM me with the date and time..


----------



## haines23502 (Dec 10, 2010)

navycop said:


> When we were at Fred's place for the meeting someone brought a osage orange tree branch. I didn't take it because I couldn't cut it up. I was wonder if someone did cut it up if I can get some blanks. I saw pictures of pens made with it and they looked good...Thanks.


 

HI, I took the branch back home. I haven't cut it as of yet. I'll let you know when I do.

john


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 28, 2010)

For all the Hampton Roads members, Jeff was kind enough to create a social group for our use. You can find it here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/group.php?groupid=28

There is also a local chapter that has been created for our use. You can find it here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=132

Join in and lets get another meeting planned!


----------

